# Ultimate frisbee fun sport in Cairo



## mido.nassar (Jun 6, 2010)

I just wanted to say that we play Ultimate frisbee at Gizira youth center 

Saturdays at 6:00-8:00 pm at 

Tuesdays at 6:00-8:00 pm at 

It's such a fun and nice sport for everyone guys and girls
Feel free to join us
here is our group on facebook

Cairo Ultimate | Facebook

Thanks


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

does the Gezira youth center have a swimming pool? 
What other sports are available there?


----------



## mido.nassar (Jun 6, 2010)

No they don't have swimming pool there.. and i guess the most of the common sports are available there... 
If u would u like to join us please feel free to do... It's fun & friendly sport.


----------

